# Installing stone on fireplace with NON 90 degree corners?



## Kiwi. (Aug 9, 2007)

Does this make any sense?

I'm thinking about putting a drystack ledgestone stone around our fireplace. The surrounding wall is up to 12 ft high and 7 feet wide.

The problem:
Our fireplace sticks out from the wall but the corners on either side are roughly 45 degrees. Companies make 90 degree corner pieces, but it would make this project far to simple if they also offered 45 degee pieces (which they don't).

I had two thoughts on how to approach.
1. Cut a stone at 45 degrees and 'run it around' the corner.
2. Slightly overlap a piece from the front over the side, then on the next level overlap the stone from the side to come slightly over the front. Below is a poor MS paint attempt at showing number 2.

The picture attempts to show how two different joins would work, then alternate them up the corner. 










The downside with #1 would be a visible seam running up the wall/corner. 
The downside with number two would be the gaps you would see at the corner. Although this could make it a little rougher/rustic looking.

Are then any other options? Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## Kiwi. (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's another attempt at a picture to maybe make it a little clearer.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

you should cut both pieces 1/2 the angle/ so if the angle is 45 degrees cut the each adjoining side 22 1/2 degrees


----------



## Kiwi. (Aug 9, 2007)

Bob Mariani said:


> you should cut both pieces 1/2 the angle/ so if the angle is 45 degrees cut the each adjoining side 22 1/2 degrees


This is what I was trying to address in option one. The 'down side' to this is having a join/seam running all the way up the wall.

I have a few stones at home to play with so I might try a few things this weekend.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

We did this to wall up an three story building using 10 thick granite stones. Just make the cut perfect and you have no seam. Over cut the angles and the mortar is on the inside but only a stone edge shows on the outside.


----------

